# Cooked temperature with ribs



## LexB89 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi,

I'm cooking pork spare ribs on my weber smokey mountain at around 250F.

They have been going 45 minutes and I'm getting a reading of 150F internal of the meat.

I have read that pork is cooked at 145F.

I understand I may not have the centre of the meat, but I can't be far off.

Should I cook further than 145F?


----------



## SmokinGame (Dec 31, 2020)

I typically go to 200F - 205F. Others may go a little lower, like 195F.


----------



## LexB89 (Dec 31, 2020)

Ok cool! Thanks!

I thought 45 minutes was a bit quick! Lol


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 31, 2020)

Yep 

 SmokinGame
  has you covered! 195° should give you a nice tender "bite off the bone" going further like 205° should get you closer to falling off the bone. Good luck and post some pictures of your finished ribs! We like pics around here!


----------



## LexB89 (Dec 31, 2020)

Looking good so far!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2020)

At 250 degrees. Those ribs should take around 5 hours to get to 195, which is where we like them, but if you want fall off the bone ribs then you need to go to 200-205.
Al


----------



## LexB89 (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm running a little too hot at 260F.

My ribs are at 170F, so getting there.

I just bought the fireboard 2. This is my first time using it. It will tell me how long it took to smoke and will give me a bench mark for next time.


----------



## LexB89 (Dec 31, 2020)

If I'm running hot and I only have one bottom vent open a fraction. Is there any way I can drop the temperature?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 31, 2020)

Ribs are looking good! I wouldn't worry about dropping your temp, they will just be done a little faster.  Will still be very good

Ryan


----------



## SmokinGame (Dec 31, 2020)

They sure look good.


----------



## LexB89 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks Ryan

I'm waiting for someone to turn up and my ribs are cooking faster than I thought they would.

I was thinking if I managed to drop the temperature they might cook a bit slower.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 31, 2020)

Yup lower temperature will slow them down. Another thing with ribs is the placement of the probe. Make sure you are not hitting the bone.

Warren


----------



## LexB89 (Dec 31, 2020)

Turned out great!

Baisted with a honey, butter and water mixture.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2020)

Those ribs look fantastic!
Awesome color!
Al


----------

